# Introducing Peaches



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Ok as some of you may know, I'm looking to get two more tiels here in the near future. The Hubby and I will be moving sometime in November and acquiring a two bedroom place which will give me a bird room. He says this is so I can have a variety lol. Anyways, we went to our two bird stores out here today to get bedding and more food and such for our babies. Plus we took Cinnamon with us to get her nails clipped (I've never done it on a bird so I wanted to see someone else do it before I attempted it.) The first store didn't have aspen shavings so I wanted to check the 2nd store before settling on pine.

We go to the 2nd store and David is looking at the tiels they have while I'm browsing, we brought Cimms inside but left her up front while we browsed around. He was playing with them and picking them up (these are hand fed babies in an open tank) and was talking about how nice they were. Then, the next thing I know, he's holding a normal grey one and he has that look in his eyes, you know that, I've fallen in love with it, look? Yea he had that. So I talked to him and then the lady who works there who hand fed the babies walks over and tells us that its a girl (based on her wing spots and the fact that she's not vocal like the boys) and hubby was a goner. 

So I asked him if he wanted her, reminded him that because she was a normal she was only 80 bucks. And of course he said that she's cheaper than car parts lol. And I reminded him that we were getting the bigger place so we could have more if we wanted. And he was sold. But he told me that I had to find her a boyfriend by December, which is fine by me. And I still get to get my other two.

Only problem was...quarantine didn't happen. Cinnamon was there in the store and when we bought her they didn't give us a box so hubby placed her in the carrying cage with Cinnamon. There went my quarantine. We've never quarantined our birds before because we didn't know better, but this one failed already. With Cinnamon possibly getting ready to lay, I can't separate her from Fuzzy. That would stress her out. Anyways, so we came home with an extra little baby and I'm very happy with her. Hubby named her Peaches because her cheek patches are a lighter orange, so he says they look like peaches. This is a good thing though, I want him to be involved with my hobby and enjoy it like I do. The fact that he picked her out means that he is and I'm going to have him pick out what mutation he wants her boyfriend to be. Because I solely believe in each bird having their own special friend. And now for her pictures!!!!


----------



## Velvet (Jul 30, 2010)

Oh Peaches is so cute!! I see a 'curious' look in her eyes


----------



## Evelyn (Feb 22, 2010)

what an adorable little girl, she is, and what a smart lady you are, getting hubby hooked like that..Congrats, he did good picking her out.. :clap:


----------



## Dave & Tito (Aug 1, 2010)

I am aiming for a bird room one day! You're very lucky and Peaches is adorable


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She is such a sweetie...hubby was afraid she wasn't eating very well because she was crying when he was holding her so he put some seed/pellet mix in his hand and let her eat out of it and then showed her where the food dish was. She was the first one of her clutch to wean but when he was younger he had a bird die from starvation so this is always a worry of his and especially with her because she is so young. But he seems to love giving her the special attention and she loves getting it so there isn't a problem there. He also tasked me with finding her a friend (our birds tend to pair up so she would be the odd man out right now) by December and decided he wanted a whiteface pied so now I'm on the hunt for one of those, most likely in Washington since that's where we're moving. Wish me luck!!!


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Hubby wanted me to add some more pictures of her and since I'm here I have a question...she's normal gray in color but has two yellow tail feathers. What does that mean? I don't know much about mutations, I'm still learning, but I thought girls couldn't be split to anything? Just curious...


----------



## nikol witch (Mar 2, 2010)

oohhhh what a beautiful tiel..is it this one you told you recently got?heheh its beautiful and i like a lot his small crest,it is so funny haha


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

This one was actually a surprise purchase but as I told my hubby its not like we don't have the room or anything and I could never say no to a bird. The other bird I'm looking at getting is in LA, the breeder is going to email me pictures later in the week, I can't wait!!! Hubby like her little crest too, he wants it to not grow out for a while.


----------



## AlbyPepper (Apr 3, 2010)

She is adorable! I could see her tail in one of the pics and it looks like Peppers tail used to. As far as I know, all standard greys tails look like that when they are babies. Actually, all standard grey babies, look like females. When your little one molts, if it were male, it would have a plain grey tail. Since apparently yours is female, it will keep its tail stripes and the yellow feathers. Pepper went through her molt and looked basically the same as when she was a baby. And I loved her 'stripey socks' too.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

she is so lovely and she looks like my lucky


----------



## bumblebear (Nov 15, 2009)

Oh my goodness Peaches is so adorable! I'm so glad hubby is finally getting into it too


----------



## crazycat (Aug 2, 2010)

baby 'tiels make me feel all warm and fuzzy lol.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Me too...hubby takes her everywhere with him, its so cute!!!


----------



## tielmom (Aug 4, 2010)

Very cute.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

What's even better is how easily the other's accepted her. I bought one for my sister a while back to take with me to Florida for Christmas and she has never really fit in with the others. She follows them around and stuff but they don't really get close to her. With Peaches, it's almost as if they know she's one of them. They take her with them and let her sit next to them. Even in the shower her first time, Nips, who is very particular about who gets close to her, let Peaches sit almost on top of her. They're like protective older siblings!


----------



## Tielzilla (Mar 31, 2009)

she is very very sweet...a lot of times if they are too young, they make funny noises..this is a sign that they may have to be hand fed..so keep an eye on her.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

O we already took care of that, for the first few days hubby was feeding her seed out of his hand, then moved it to a small bowl and now she eats out of the bowls in the cage like everyone else. Only problem is I have to put her there or else she'll sit on us crying because she's hungry but doesn't want to leave us lol.


----------



## Cassie (Jan 7, 2009)

She is so pretty. I want to hug her.


----------

